# A smartwatch concept that actually looks decent



## flavoredair (Jun 27, 2012)

A smartwatch that looks like a Speedy? That would definitely appeal to me. Interesting concept, and maybe a slightly more "acceptable" smartwatch to other fellow WIS? Maybe?









This is the smartwatch Apple or Google needs to make | The Verge


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting concept. Thank you for sharing the article!

I wouldn't have a problem wearing this one... couldn't find the size anywhere, but I guess 42/43 mm should be enough.


----------



## RonaldVC (Jan 19, 2014)

I like it! If this has a decent battery, and does not has to be charged every 5 hours, it really is an interesting piece.


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry, no, not for me..


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Mar 30, 2006)

Negative ghostrider.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Better than previous ones I have seen, but still not my cup of tea.


----------



## TNWatchNerd (May 19, 2013)

Rad Red Brick said:


> Negative ghostrider.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pattern is full.


----------



## ricerocket (Oct 24, 2013)

I kinda like it, although it does look a bit too cartoonish. I would not use it as a daily watch, but it's good for sports or maybe a backup for my phone.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

The styling is certainly attractive. However to be usable the dial would need to be quite large and the run time is going to be quite short unless the case is bulked up for a decent size battery. While it makes sense to bring together some technologies in a single device I think the wristwatch is best left to things more directly involved with timekeeping.

In the example above if you need other hardware to conduct a phone call then the watch really serves no purpose beyond being a fancy pager.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

John MS said:


> In the example above if you need other hardware to conduct a phone call then the watch really serves no purpose beyond being a fancy pager.


 This.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

A step in the right direction, style wise


----------



## Strange (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my Maxwell Smart phone shoe.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I kinda like the style. Wonder how legible it is in sunlight, though.

How many companies are working on smartwatches now -- and _talking about them in public_? Can you imagine what's going on deep in the tech labs that they haven't publicized yet?

Tech nerds and WISes have been going on and on for years (since Dick Tracy, at least) about what would be the best way to do a device like this, and there's still no consensus. This should demonstrate how difficult it's been to develop a smartwatch that the public would actually want.

Here's the thing, though: Does the market need just one "winning" smartwatch? I'm not so sure anymore that it does. Some people are fine with a little Fitbit or a Nike Fuelband, some use a Pebble or a Galaxy Gear, and they're all pretty far apart in terms of functionality. Some smartwatches are simply "smarter" than others. (or is that, "more complex"?) Reminds me of the variety of regular wristwatches, actually.

Now, I wonder if this is simply the wrong place for another electronic, multifunctional device. If you want to make the most use of your smartwatch, you'd wear it all the time. Get one that you can get wet-better than 5 atm, honestly-and won't look stupid in the boardroom. Clean, easy to read at a glance in any lighting condition, but able to do more than just give the time of day.

Simple requirements, right? Nope. Not at all, when you really dig into it. What should it do, what _can_ it do, what should it not even bother _trying_ to do?

It's no wonder that a behemoth like Apple, with more cash and manufacturing power than any current smartwatch player, hasn't brought one onto the market yet. Nobody else really knows what to do with it. They're trying, but it's like they're making spaghetti: Throw them all against the wall and see which one sticks.


----------



## flavoredair (Jun 27, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> It's no wonder that a behemoth like Apple, with more cash and manufacturing power than any current smartwatch player, hasn't brought one onto the market yet. Nobody else really knows what to do with it. They're trying, but it's like they're making spaghetti: Throw them all against the wall and see which one sticks.


Apple is also a keen observer. When the rumor came out that they were looking into making an "iWatch", their competitors began to scramble. The first major competitor to come to market was Samsung with their Galaxy Gear - a complete piece of crap. Apple's taking note of what's working and what's not. The Pebble, conversely, is wildly popular and was already in the pipeline before the iWatch idea came forward.

I'm a huge Apple guy, and I develop iOS apps as part of my job, so I know that if Apple really does come out with an iWatch, it's going to be great.


----------



## MRoy888 (Feb 4, 2014)

It is definitely unique. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

*Smart, smarter: Making a smartwatch look more like a watch*









Smartwatches are steadily creeping onto the shelves of the major mobile phone service providers, trying to make a difference, vying to make themselves cool and relevant. There's the valiant attempts of the crowd funded Pebble and the Pebble Steel, then the big players, Samsung Galaxy Gear, Gear Fit, Sony Smartwatch. Like the smartphone only smaller, they want to become your do everything, call everyone, app-ready wrist device that you find simply indispensable. There's a way to go yet. Has anyone truly found that they can't live without a smartwatch in the way that Apple iPhone deprivation brings on instant anxiety, paranoia and hives?









But the question freelance designer Hungarian Gábor Balogh asked himself was, why can't smart watches look more like normal watches? His proposal (and it is still only at the proposal stage it is not even ready to be crowdsourced)) doesn't require a touchscreen or voice control. Instead, the interface uses the buttons and bezel found on most watches of the type we feature every day.

The bezel is key to this interface. It can rotate so that you could scroll through a long message (does anyone write long text messages anymore?) or quickly switch functions in an app, or be clicked to make a selection. The rotation element doesn't necessarily need to be physical, Balogh explains that he could imagine a more classical watch going with a physical dial, or a sporty design opting for an iPod-esque click wheel.









Using the bezel for controlling apps and other smartphone-related tasks frees up the three side-mounted buttons to control the basic functions such as time, date, and alarms, as well as switching between modes. This should make the interface easily accessible to users familiar with how a regular watch works. The absence of a touchscreen will stop the display from picking up smudges and grime from your fingers, and also prevent your fingers from obscuring the display.

This particular design may never see the light of day, but maybe it could encourage Swiss watchmakers, who are, let's face it, not incredibly enthusiastic about non-mechanical means of making a watch 'smart', to approach some of the tech giants with more traditional watch design proposals.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Smart, smarter: Making a smartwatch look more like a watch*

I don't like smart watches....They are always showing how much smarter than me they are.
If I buy one, then I own it....That makes *it* my slave...If one day the machines rise up against us,
I don't want my watch "Ratting" me out to to the Overlord Machine...:-s


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Smart, smarter: Making a smartwatch look more like a watch*



little big feather said:


> I don't like smart watches....They are always showing how much smarter than me they are.
> If I buy one, then I own it....That makes *it* my slave...If one day the machines rise up against us,
> I don't want my watch "Ratting" me out to to the Overlord Machine...:-s


What do you mean "If"?

The latest phones report their location and allow tracking.
To prevent tracking don't have a cellular phone. Or if you
want or need a phone get a prepaid phone. Turn the phone
off unless need to use it. When it runs out of talk time recycle
it and buy a new one. If you want to know the time get a
"dumb" watch. One that can't speak.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## CFI care (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Smart, smarter: Making a smartwatch look more like a watch*

I love it.
lets face it, most of the great watch designs are round with centrally placed hands.
not sure if we need the difficult to read 1/5 markers, i find they tend to clutter a dial.
the concept of a smart watch is that it can do what no mechanical complication can. A look at the fantastic Apple app--Emerald Chronometer shows a variety of designs that give an indication of where I would like to see the direction of smart watches.
for instance, I run a flying school so sunrise/sunset and last light displays would be a huge bonus. also the ability to have a GMT dial with day and date can be achieved a far cheaper price than a Ulysse-nardin.
rotating the bezel to access functions has been tried and found to be difficult but in a smart watch this should be much easier.


----------



## GTB (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Smart, smarter: Making a smartwatch look more like a watch*

I love this concept! I own a Pebble and really enjoy it, but that also means that I know its limitations, and there are many. This overcomes many of those, and cleverly uses the bezel as an input device, so obvious once exposed. This is a game changer, in my opinion.

Greg


----------



## SactoJohn (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Smart, smarter: Making a smartwatch look more like a watch*

I have been resisting the impulse to be interested in smartwatches, but if they started looking more like traditional watches, then I think I would be more interested.
Will probably all be in a chip in our head someday anyway.


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Smart, smarter: Making a smartwatch look more like a watch*

I'd just as soon have one that is functional. Pretty fond of me metawatch; their new line Meta looks even more fashionable. The truth of the matter is that the functionality has got to be there or the watch is useless.





and here's the Meta due to be released soon.


----------

